# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مسألة ضرب الزوجات  ؟؟ وهل أثر الزبير رضي الله عنه صحيحا  ؟؟

## عبدالرحمن الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

"هذه الأسئلة اقتبستها من أحد الردود ، وأرى أنها بحاجة إلى إجابة شاقية كافية" .

ـ  سمعت حديثا حول أن الرجل لا يُسأل فيما ضرب زوجته 
طيب كيف سيعرف من يصلح بينهما من المخطئ ؟
وهل كانت تستحق الضرب أم لا ؟

ـ  أمر آخر قرأت أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر كانت تحت الزبير بن العوام وكان شديدا عليها ، 
وسمعت من أحد طلبة العلم أن الصحابي الجليل "الزبير" رضي الله عنه كان يضرب زوجته بالعصا حتى تتكسر العصا عليها "فهل هذا الأثر يصح" ؟؟

ويُنقل أن أسماء رضي الله عنها جاءت أباها فشكت شدة الزبير عليها فقال يا بنية اصبري فإن المرأة إذا كان لها زوج صالح ثم مات عنها فلم تزوج بعده جمع بينهما في الجنة
كان يوصيها بالصبر على زوجها رغم أنه كان كما سمعت - لماذا لم يتدخل أبوبكر رضي الله عنه كشأن الآباء اليوم ويوجه الزوج لضرورة الرفق بزوجته ؟؟


ـ  وهل إن َضَرب الرجل زوجته فكسر لها سنا أو ضلعا هل يقتص منه ؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ضرب الزبير لاسماء رضي الله عنهما سمعت من يقول ان الذهبي ذكره في سير اعلام النبلاء والله اعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ـ سمعت حديثا حول أن الرجل لا يُسأل فيما ضرب زوجته 
> طيب كيف سيعرف من يصلح بينهما من المخطئ ؟
> وهل كانت تستحق الضرب أم لا ؟


أخي الكريم سلمه الله
سآخذ مشاركتك فقرة فقرة، وسأبدأ هنا بمسألة: (عدم سؤال الزوج: لم ضربها)، فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
إعلم أن الكلام هنا مخصص في مسألة نشوز المرأة وعصيانها، فالضرب الذي لا مبرر له ولا مسوغ فيه هو منهي عنه أصلا؛ بل قد يعزر الزوج على ذلك، لكن الكلام هنا أخي في باب نشوز المرأة وعصيانها وتغير خلقها، ولكن بشرط مراعاة شروط الضرب وحدوده.
قال الرحيباني في باب النشوز من (مطالب أولي النهى ج5/ص288):
وَلَا يُسْأَلُ لِمَ ضَرَبَهَا، وَقَالَ أَحْمَدُ: لَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ وَلَا أَبُوهَا لِمَ ضَرَبَهَا. لِمَا رَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد عَنْ الْأَشْعَثِ عَنْ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: يَا أَشْعَثُ احْفَظْ عَنِّي شَيْئًا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لَا تَسْأَلَنَّ رَجُلًا فِيمَ ضَرَبَ امْرَأَتَهُ.
وَلِأَنَّ فِيهِ إبْقَاءً لِلْمَوَدَّةِ، وَلِأَنَّهُ قَدْ يَضْرِبُهَا لِأَجْلِ الْفِرَاشِ فَإِنْ أَخْبَرَ بِذَلِكَ اسْتَحْيَا؛ وَإِنْ أَخْبَرَ بِغَيْرِهِ كَذَبَ. انتهى
وقال المرداوي في باب النشوز من (الإنصاف ج8/ص376):
قال الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: لَا يَنْبَغِي سُؤَالُهُ لِمَ ضَرَبَهَا.
قال في التَّرْغِيبِ وَغَيْرِهِ: الْأَوْلَى تَرْكُ السُّؤَالِ إبْقَاءً لِلْمَوَدَّةِ، وَالْأَوْلَى أَنْ يَتْرُكَهُ عن الصَّبِيِّ لِإِصْلَاحِهِ. اهـ
فَالضَّمِيرُ في تَرْكِهِ عَائِدٌ إلَى الضَّرْبِ في كَلَامِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَيَدُلُّ عليه قَوْلُهُ بَعْدَهُ فيه: وَالْأَوْلَى أَنْ يَتْرُكَهُ عن الصَّبِيِّ.
وقد جَعَلَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ عَائِدًا إلَى السُّؤَالِ عن سَبَبِ الضَّرْبِ وهو بَعِيدٌ. وَالْمُوقِعُ له في ذلك ذِكْرُ الْفُرُوعِ فيه لِكَلَامِ التَّرْغِيبِ وَغَيْرِهِ عَقِبَ قَوْلِ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَلَا يَنْبَغِي سُؤَالُهُ لِمَ ضَرَبَهَا.

أما بالنسبة للحديث فهاك من أخرجه:النسائي في (السنن الكبرى ج5/ص372)
عن عمر بن الخطاب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يسأل الرجل فيما ضرب امرأته".
أبي داود في (السنن ج2/ص246)
عن عمر بن الخطاب، عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "لا يسأل الرجل فيما ضرب امرأته".
البيهقي في (السنن الكبرى ج7/ص305)
عن الأشعث بن قيس قال: ضفت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقال لي: يا أشعث احفظ عني ثلاثا حفظتهن عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تسأل الرجل فيم ضرب امرأته، ولا تنامن إلا على وتر، ونسيت الثالثة.
الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في (المسند ج1/ص20)عن الأشعث بن قيس قال: ضفت عمر؛ فتناول امرأته فضربها وقال: يا أشعث احفظ عني ثلاثا حفظتهن عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لا تسأل الرجل فيم ضرب امرأته، ولا تنم إلا على وتر، ونسيت الثالثة.
والطيالسي في (المسند ج1/ص10)
عن الأشعث بن قيس قال: ضفت عمر بن الخطاب فقال: يا أشعث احفظ عني ثلاثا حفظتهن عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تسأل الرجل فيما ضرب امرأته، ولا تنامن إلا على وضوء، ونسيت الثالثة.

والحديث حسنه الضياء المقدسي في المختارة.

قال المناوي في (فيض القدير ج6/ص397):
أي: لا يسأل عن السبب الذي ضربها لأجله، لأنه يؤدي لهتك سترها، فقد يكون لما يستقبح كجماع، والنهي شامل لأبويها.
وقال ابن الملقن: سره دوام حسن الظن والمراقبة بالإعراض عن الاعتراض.
قال الطيبي: قوله لا يسأل: عبارة عن عدم التحرج والتأثم، لقوله تعالى: {فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا} أي: أزيلوا عن التوخي بالأذى والتوبيخ والهجر، واجعلوا ما كان منهن كأن لم يكن. اهـ
قال الحرالي: في إشعاره إبقاء للمروءة، في أنه لا يحتكم الزوجان عند حاكم في الدنيا. انتهى

وانتظر بإذن الله البقية

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ـ أمر آخر قرأت أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر كانت تحت الزبير بن العوام وكان شديدا عليها ، 
> وسمعت من أحد طلبة العلم أن الصحابي الجليل "الزبير" رضي الله عنه كان يضرب زوجته بالعصا حتى تتكسر العصا عليها "فهل هذا الأثر يصح" ؟؟
> 
> ويُنقل أن أسماء رضي الله عنها جاءت أباها فشكت شدة الزبير عليها فقال يا بنية اصبري فإن المرأة إذا كان لها زوج صالح ثم مات عنها فلم تزوج بعده جمع بينهما في الجنة
> كان يوصيها بالصبر على زوجها رغم أنه كان كما سمعت - لماذا لم يتدخل أبوبكر رضي الله عنه كشأن الآباء اليوم ويوجه الزوج لضرورة الرفق بزوجته ؟؟


أخرج ابن سعد في (الطبقات الكبرى ج8/ص251) قال:وأخبرنا عبد الله بن جعفر الرقي، حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو، عن عبد الكريم، عن عكرمة أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر كانت تحت الزبير بن العوام، وكان شديدا عليها، فأتت أباها فشكت ذلك إليه، فقال: يا بنية اصبري فإن المرأة إذا كان لها زوج صالح ثم مات عنها فلم تزوج بعده جمع بينهما في الجنة.

وأخرج ابن عساكر في (تاريخ مدينة دمشق ج69/ص15) قال:
قرأت على أبي غالب بن البنا، عن أبي محمد الجوهري. (ح) وحدثنا عمي، أنا ابن يوسف، أنا الجوهري، أنا أبو عمر بن حيوية، أنا أحمد بن معروف، نا ابن الفهم، نا محمد بن سعد، أنا كثير بن هشام، حدثنا الفرات بن سلمان، عن عبد الكريم، عن عكرمة أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر كانت تحت الزبير بن العوام، وكان شديدا عليها، فأتت أباها فشكت ذلك إليه، فقال: يا بنية اصبري فإن المرأة إذا كان لها زوج صالح ثم مات عنها فلم تتزوج بعده جمع بينهما في الجنة.

أما لماذا لم يتدخل أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، فالذي يمكن أن يقال هنا أخي الكريم:
أن حرصه على بقاء ابنته وسترها، مع من يكفلها وهو زوجها ويغني أباها عن الاهتمام بها أولى وأحب، فلقد كانوا في زمن عصيب لا يعلم الحال فيه إلا الله، ناهيك عن عظم أمر الزوج الذي تتربى عليه البت وهي في بيت أبيها.
ثم أخي الكريم لو يعلم أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن مشكلة ابنته كبيرة، أو أنها أتته والدم ينزف منها، أو أحد أعضائها مكسور، فهل تعتقد أنه سيقف مكتوف اليدين عن نصرة ابنته ولو بالتنبيه فقط للزبير ونصحه؟!!
أخي الكريم لا يمكن أن نعطي حكما أو تقريرا على مسألة ما حتى يثبت النقل فيها على الصحيح، وما ذكرته لك من الأثر لم أر من أخرجه إلا ابن سعد وابن عساكر، على طول بحث في هذا.

أما ما ذكرته من أن الزبير رضي الله عنه قد ضرب أسماء رضي الله عنها بالعصا حتى كسرها، فوالله قد بحثت عنه قدر الاستطاعة بحثا مضنيا فلم أهتد إلى راو له، أو مخرّج، أو ذاكر.
والذي هو معروف أخي الكريم أن الزبير وإن كان شديدا، فيعلم الله لم أر في الآثار لمعنى الشدة هنا إلا كونه قاسيا في الصرف والنفقة، أما شدة الضرب فلا اعتقد أن مكانة أبي بكر وابنته صغيرة إلى هذا الحد عند الزبير رضي الله عنهم جميعا.
حيث قد وردت عدة أحاديث تشتكي فيها أسماء رضي الله عنها شدة الزبير في الإنفاق.
ثم أمر آخر؛ لم لم تستمع أسماء لنصيحة أبيها ولم تتزوج بعد الزبير؟ أوليس قد تزوجت؟ يعنى ألا تريد الجنة بمخالفتها وصية أبيها؟!!!!
أخي الكريم نحن نتكلم عن منابر نتعلم منها المعاملة كما تعلموها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه.

هذا ما جرى التنبيه عليه، فما وافق صوابا فالحمد لله عليه، وما كان خطأ فمن نفسي الجاهلة سامحني الله عليه.
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ـ وهل إن َضَرب الرجل زوجته فكسر لها سنا أو ضلعا هل يقتص منه ؟


إن كان قاصدا متعمدا، فنعم على الصحيح، وإن كان لتأديبها.
وقد فرق صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الزوجين من جراء هذا التعامل.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل "التميمي" .
أجدت وأفدت .

الشدة والغلظة سواء مع الزوجة أو مع غيرها ليست مذمومة على إطلاقها .
قد تكون الشدة ضرورية في بعض المواطن ، ولم أستغرب أبدا شدة الصحابي الجليل الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ، ولكن عندما سمعت أثر الضرب بالعصا قلت لعل الأثر ضعيف ، ويبدو أن الأمر كذلك والله أعلم  .

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيكم
تكميل لما ذكره أخونا التميمي حفظه الله
(20599) - أخبرنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن عبد الكريم الجزري عن عكرمة 
أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر أتت إلى أبيها تشكو الزبير ، فقال : ارجعي يا بنية فإنك إن صبت وأحسنت صحبته ، ثم مات ولم تنكحي بعده ، ثم دخلتما الجنة كنت زوجته فيها.
ورواه أيضا إسحاق بن راهوية (2019) عن عبد الرزاق به
ورجاله ثقات لكن عكرمة لم يدرك القصة ولم يتبين لي هل سمع من أسماء أم لا فيتحتمل أنه أخذه منها 
وقال الطبراني في الكبير (234)
- حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بن زَيْدِ بن هَارُونَ ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بن الْمُنْذِرِ الْحِزَامِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن مُحَمَّدِ بن يَحْيَى بن عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بن عُرْوَةَ ، قَالَ : ضَرَبَ الزُّبَيْرُ أَسْمَاءَ بنتَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ ، فَصَاحَتْ بِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بن الزُّبَيْرِ فَأَقْبَلَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ ، قَالَ : أُمُّكُ طَالِقٌ إِنْ دَخَلْتَ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ : أَتَجْعَلُ أُمِّي عُرْضَةً لِيَمِينِكَ ؟ فَاقْتَحَمَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَخَلَّصَهَا مِنْهُ ، فَبَانَتْ مِنْهُ ، قَالَ : وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُ غُلامًا رُبَّمَا أَخَذْتُ بِشَعْرِ مَنْكِبِيِ الزُّبَيْرِ.
قال الهيثمي في المجمع =وفيه عبد الله بن محمد بن يحيى بن عروة وهو ضعيف
والله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

ليغفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر يا (أبا بردة)
وجميع المسلمين آمين

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

بوركتم .
هل من إضافة ؟

----------


## أبو أحمد بن عامرين

هل تقصد هذه الرواية ( احكام القرآن لابن العربي ) : أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق امرأة الزبير بن العوام كانت تخرج حتى عوتب في ذلك . قال : وعتب عليها وعلى ضرتها ، فعقد شعر واحدة بالأخرى ، وضربهما ضربا شديدا ، وكانت الضرة أحسن اتقاء ، وكانت أسماء لا تتقي ; فكان الضرب بها أكثر وآثر ; فشكته إلى أبيها أبي بكر ; فقال لها : أي بنية اصبري ; فإن الزبير رجل صالح

أما حديث لا يسأل الرجل فيم ضرب امرأته   
رواه أبو داود (رقم/2147) ، والنسائي في " السنن الكبرى " (5/372) ، وابن ماجه (رقم/1987) وأحمد في " المسند " (1/275) وغيرهم ، جميعهم من طريق :
داود بن عبد الله الأودي ، عن عبد الرحمن المسلي ، عن الأشعث بن قيس ، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه به .
قلنا : وهذا إسناد ضعيف بسبب عبد الرحمن المسلي ، لم يوثقه أحد من أهل العلم ، بل نقل ابن حجر في " تهذيب التهذيب " (6/304) عن أبي الفتح الأزدي إيراده له في " الضعفاء " وقوله عنه : فيه نظر . وأورد له هذا الحديث .
ولذلك حكم علماء الحديث على هذا الحديث بالضعف والرد ، منهم :
قال ابن القطان رحمه الله :
" لا يصح " انتهى.
" بيان الوهم والإيهام " (5/524)
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :
" فيه عبد الرحمن المسلي : لا يعرف " انتهى.
" ميزان الاعتدال " (2/602)
وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :
" إسناده ضعيف " انتهى.
" مسند أحمد " (1/77)
وكذا ضعفه محققو مسند أحمد في طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة ، والشيخ الألباني في " إرواء الغليل " (7/98)

----------


## أبو محمد سَعد

الحمدُ لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله, أما بعدُ: 


كان لي أن جمعتُ يوماً بعضاً من أقوال أهل العلِم في مسألة (ضرب الزوجة), وعملا ًبقول السَّلف: (مِن بركة العلِم عزوُهُ لأهله) أذكُرُ أنني اعتمدتُ بشكل كبير على رسالة الدكتور نايف الحَمَد المسماة:  *«*اللّمعة في حكم ضرب الزوجة*».*


قال الله تعالى: ﴿*الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا*﴾ [النساء 34]

إنَّ موضوع تأديب الزوج زوجته بالضرب أخذهُ الناس بين الإفراط والتفريط, بين مَن أنكرَهُ –تماماً- من دعاة العلمانية والمساواة –زعموا- وبين من اتخذه أسلوبَ حياة, وقاعدة تعامل مع الزوجة.

وفي هذه الأسطر, نحاولُ أن نجمَعَ كلام أهل العِلم المحققين في هذه المسألة المهمة, 


*قال ابن كثير:* (وقوله: "واضربوهن" أي إذا لم يرتدعن بالموعظة ولا بالهجران, فلكم أن تضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح,..قال الحسن البصري: يعني غير مؤثر, وقال الفقهاء: هو أن لا يكسر فيها عضوا ولا يؤثر فيها شيئا)اهـ

*قال القرطبي:* (قوله تعالى: "واضربوهن" أمر الله أن يبدأ النساء بالموعظة أولا ثم بالهجران، فإن لم ينجعا فالضرب؛ فإنه هو الذي يصلحها له ويحملها على توفية حقه. والضرب في هذه الآية هو ضرب الأدب غير المبرح، وهو الذي لا يكسر عظما ولا يشين جارحة كاللكزة ونحوها, فإن المقصود منه الصلاح لا غير, فلا جرم إذا أدى إلى الهلاك وجب الضمان)اهـ

*قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حجة الوداع:* (فاتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمان الله واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله ولكم عليهن أن لا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه فإن فعلن ذلك فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح ولهن عليكم رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف) [رواه مسلم 2138].

*قال النووي –رحمه الله- في شرحه على صحيح مسلم:* (أما الضرب المبرح فهو الضرب الشديد الشاق، ومعناه اضربوهن ضربا ليس بشديد ولا شاق، و"البَرْح" المشقة، و"المبرِّح" بضم الميم وفتح الموحدة وكسر الراء.

وفي هذا الحديث إباحة ضرب الرجل امرأته للتأديب، فإن ضربها الضرب المأذون فيه فماتت منه وجبت ديتها على عاقلة الضارب، ووجبت الكفارة في ماله)اهـ [4/312].

*عن إياس بن عبد الله بن أبي ذباب قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:* (لا تضربوا إماء الله فجاء عمر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ذَئِرْنَ النساء على أزواجهن فرخص في ضربهن فأطاف بآل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نساء كثير يشكون أزواجهن فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقد طاف بآل محمد نساء كثير يشكون أزواجهن ليس أولئك بخياركم) [صححه الألباني].

*قال في "عون المعبود":* (بل خياركم من لا يضربهن ويتحمل عنهن أو يؤدبهن، ولا يضربهن ضربا شديدا يؤدي إلى شكايتهن .

في شرح السنة: فيه من الفقه أن ضرب النساء في منع حقوق النكاح مباح إلا أنه يضرب ضربا غير مبرح ووجه ترتب السنة على الكتاب في الضرب يحتمل أن نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ضربهن قبل نزول الآية، ثم لما ذئرن النساء أذن في ضربهن ونزل القرآن موافقا له، ثم لما بالغوا في الضرب أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الضرب وإن كان مباحا على شكاسة أخلاقهن، فالتحمل والصبر على سوء أخلاقهن وترك الضرب أفضل وأجمل)اهـ [5/31].

*وعن عائشة –رضي الله عنها- قالت:* (ما ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا قط بيده ولا امرأة ولا خادما إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله وما نيل منه شيء قط فينتقم من صاحبه إلا أن ينتهك شيء من محارم الله فينتقم لله عز وجل) [صحيح مسلم 4296].

*قال النووي في شرحه لهذا الحديث:* (فيه أن ضرب الزوجة والخادم والدابة وإن كان مباحا للأدب فتركه أفضل*)*اهـ [15/84].


*وقال القاري -رحمه الله تعالى-:* (خصا بالذكر اهتماماً بشأنهما ولكثرة وقوع ضرب هذين والاحتياج إليه وضربهما وإن جاز بشرطه فالأولى تركه قالوا بخلاف الولد فإن الأولى تأديبه ويوجه بأن ضربه لمصلحة تعود إليه فلم يندب العفو بخلاف ضرب هذين فإنه لحظ النفس غالباً فندب العفو عنهما مخالفة لهواها وكظماً لغيظها)اهـ[مرقاة المفاتيح 10/488].

*قال في "كشاف القناع":* (والأولى ترك ضربها إبقاء للمودة (وقيل) يضربها (بدرة أو مخراق) وهو منديل ملفوف (لا بسوط ولا بخشب) لأن المقصود التأديب وزجرها فيبدأ فيه بالأسهل فالأسهل..)اهـ [17/444].

والله أعلم, وآخرُ دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدِّين وسلم تسليماً.

أبو محمد سَعد صَمْدَعي

----------


## اوس عبيدات

ولكن لو فرضنا أنه ضربها ضربا لم يترك عليها أثرا ولكنه مؤلم في نفس الوقت كاللطم على الرقبة وما شابه ذلك هل عليه شيء من الوزر أو الإثم

----------


## أبو محمد سَعد

الضربُ على الوجهِ لا يجوز, وعلى كلِّ حال فليَتذكَّر (الضاربُ) قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (مَن ضَرَبَ سوطاً ظلماً اقتُصَّ منه يوم القيامة) [قال الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب: حسن صحيح/برقم 2291/ط. مكتبة المعارف].

----------


## أبو أحمد بن عامرين

لم لم يرد أحد على ما ورد في أحكام القرآن ؟؟؟؟!!؟!؟!؟!؟

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

لقد حصل بحث في احدى المنتديات حول زعم ضرب الزبير ررر لأسماء بنت أبي رضي الله عنها. و قد انتهى النقاش إلى نتيجة مفادها أن القصة مكذوبة، بل هناك من رأى أن هذا الكلام من اختلاق أعداء الصحابة لتشويه صورتهم ـ و الله أعلم ـ 

أظن أن النقاش حصل في ملتقى أهل الحديث، دخلت في محركهم لتحصيله، لكن مع الأسف أعياني البحث بغير نتيجة. 

عثرت على موضوع صغير ورد فيه قول لابن العربي ردا على الإمام الطبري: ("يا لها هفوة من عالم بالقرآن والسنة!! وإني لأعجبكم من ذلك: أن الذي جرأه على هذا التأويل ، ولم يرد أن يصرح بأنه أخذه منه ، وهو حديث غريب ، رواه ابن وهب عن مالك: أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق امرأة الزبير بن العوام..." ثم ذكر قصة ضرب الزبير أسماء وضرتها ، وأنه عقد شعر واحدة بالأخرى "

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159957

و بارك الله فيكم جميعا ،،

----------


## كوكب صافي

بارك الله في الإخوة هنا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ياأهل الحديث هل صح اثر ضرب الزبير لأسماء وضرتها بهذ الشكل**يسأل عن تكملة حديث ضرب عبد الرحمن بن الزبير زوجته تميمة رضي الله عنهما**غيرة الزبير رضي الله عنه ؟**سؤال أرهقني!!*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل ثبت أن الزبير بن العوام كان يضرب زوجته أسماء رضي الله عنهما؟.*

*السؤال*

ما مدى صحة القول بإن الصحابي الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه كان يضرب السيدة أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما ؟ وأن الصحابة كانوا يضربون زوجاتهم ؟
نص الجواب

الحمد لله
الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه من كبار الصحابة وفضلائهم .
قال الذهبي في ترجمته :
" الزبير بن العوام ، حَوَارِيُّ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَابْنُ عَمَّتِهِ صَفِيَّةَ بنت عد المُطَّلِبِ وَأَحَدُ العَشرَةِ المَشْهُوْدِ لَهُم بِالجَنَّةِ، وَأَحَدُ السِّتَّةِ أَهْلِ الشُّوْرَى، وَأَوَّلُ مَنْ سَلَّ سَيْفَهُ فِي سَبِيْلِ اللهِ، أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ ، رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ " انتهى من "سير أعلام النبلاء" (3/31).
فهو من خيرة الناس وأفاضلهم، وأحاسنهم خلقاً ، وأحسنهم عملاً ، وأكرمهم صحبة .
وقد جاء في بعض الآثار أنه ربما ضرب زوجته أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما .
فروى الطبري في "تهذيب الآثار" (1/414) بسند صحيح عن فاطمة بنت المنذر عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت : " كنت رابع أربع نسوة تحت الزبير ، فكان إذا عَتِبَ على إحدانا ، فكَّ عودا من عيدان المِشْجَب، فضربها به حتى يكسره عليها ".
والمشجب: أعواد توضع عليها الثياب .
وروى ابن سعد في "الطبقات" (8/ 197) بسند صحيح عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ:  " أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ كَانَتْ تَحْتَ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ الْعَوَّامِ. وَكَانَ شَدِيدًا عَلَيْهَا، فَأَتَتْ أَبَاهَا فَشَكَتْ ذَلِكَ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: " يَا بُنَيَّةُ اصْبِرِي فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ إِذَا كَانَ لَهَا زَوْجٌ صَالِحٌ ثُمَّ مَاتَ عَنْهَا فَلَمْ تَزَوَّجْ بَعْدَهُ ، جُمِعَ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ ".
وما وقع من الزبير رضي الله عنه ، وقع مثله من بعض الصحابة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فعن إياس بن عبد اللَّه بن أبي ذُبابٍ قال: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لَا تَضْرِبُوا إِمَاءَ اللَّهِ ).
فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ ذَئِرْنَ النِّسَاءُ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ؟  ! فَرَخَّصَ فِي ضَرْبِهِنَّ .
فَأَطَافَ بِآلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرٌ يَشْكُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ.
فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( لَقَدْ طَافَ بِآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرٌ يَشْكُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ ؛ لَيْسَ أُولَئِكَ بِخِيَارِكُمْ ).
رواه أبو داود ( 2146 ) ، وصححه الألباني .
ذئِرنَ : أي : نشزْن وساءت أخلاقهن .
وفي " عون المعبود " ( 6 / 130 ) :
" بل خياركم من لا يضربهن ، ويتحمَّل عنهن ، أو يؤدبهن ، ولا يضربهن ضرباً شديداً يؤدي إلى شكايتهن " انتهى.
وما وقع من الزبير ، وهؤلاء الصحابة رضي الله عنه : ليس هو النموذج المثالي، بل الهدي الأكمل ما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو القدوة التي أُمرنا الله بالسير على هديها.
عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنه قالت : "ما ضَرَبَ رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا قَطُّ بيده ، ولا امْرَأَةً ولا خَادِمًا ؛ إلا أَنْ يُجَاهِدَ في سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ". رواه مسلم ( 2328 ) .
قال الطبري:
" الذي هو أفضل للمرء وأحسن به: الصبر على أذى أهله ، والإغضاء عنهم، والصفح عما يناله منهم من مكروه في ذات نفسه ، دون ما كان في ذات الله ؛ وذلك للذي ذكر عمر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صبره على ما كان يكون إليه منهن ... ولم يذكر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه عاقبهن على ذلك . وبنحو الذي ذكر عمر عنه من خلقه معهن ، تتابعت الأخبار عنه، وإلى مثل الذي كان يستعمل معهن من الأخلاق ، ندب أمته صلى الله عليه وسلم" انتهى من "تهذيب الآثار" (1/ 407).
وقال: " فأفضل الأخلاق التي يتخلق بها الرجل في أهله ، الصبر عليهم ، والصفح عنهم ، على ما تتابعت به عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأخبار الصحاح الأسانيد"  انتهى من "تهذيب الآثار "للطبري (1/ 413)
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (150762).
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2822...87%D9%85%D8%A7

----------

